# altima auto tranny??



## altima (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi, all... I have a 97 nissan altima and having a problem w/my auto transmission. Both of my airbags deployed after my sister slammed my car into a huge curve the other day. The car is fine no damage to engine and just a little damage under the front driver side can't even notice it, however after the accident the car will not crank over, I for some reason can't shift to reverse or in drive its currenty stuck in neutral. I checked under the car and notice that the tranny oil pan is cracked and oil is leakin. Luckly I was able to get the car towed to my house and push it up the drive way. Can anyone help me w/this problem??? and sorry to all im new to this, so I posted it under the wrong forum.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

altima said:


> Hi, all... I have a 97 nissan altima and having a problem w/my auto transmission. Both of my airbags deployed after my sister slammed my car into a huge curve the other day. The car is fine no damage to engine and just a little damage under the front driver side can't even notice it, however after the accident the car will not crank over, I for some reason can't shift to reverse or in drive its currenty stuck in neutral. I checked under the car and notice that the tranny oil pan is cracked and oil is leakin. Luckly I was able to get the car towed to my house and push it up the drive way. Can anyone help me w/this problem??? and sorry to all im new to this, so I posted it under the wrong forum.


did you check under the hood for the main fuses to see if any are blown?


----------



## altima (Feb 22, 2006)

No I did not..should I check it even though there are power goin through the car...sorrie I don't know much about these kinda of stuff, and if the main fuse was blown would that prevent the car from cranking over and tranny locked up???


----------



## chi2jjk (Feb 9, 2006)

Check your fuses. I am not sure what its called, but I know on my '97 Altima I cannot shift (changing direction) without the brake pedal pressed (enough to light the brake lights.) Obviously, there is some sort of sensor for this. Maybe this sensor and/or the wires to/from it were damaged. I'm no expert, just some ideas to check.


----------



## altima (Feb 22, 2006)

OK I will check for any broken wires, cables, or sensors, however some cars has a shift release button for the tranny I don't know if nissan has one if they do where can I find it? and also you mention that you had to step down on the brake hard to shift..I tried that w/my altima and shifter will not move at all still stuck on N cannot move it to R or D?


----------

